# 300.00 dollar Sound Bars???



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

I am looking for a sound bar around 300.00 for my Son In Law. He is in a situation where this is the only real option while his nice 5-1 separates sit in the garage:crying:
Thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

A soundbar or soundbase? The former is like a bar with speakers pointing at the listeners, while the later is something the TV sits on top of and acts as a stand as well. Examples are the Yamaha YAS-203 (soundbar) and ZVOX 570 (soundbase).


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Sound bar. He has a 9 month old budding audiophile and has removed everything that the young one could get into. The TV is above the (not being used) fireplace and the mantel would be perfect for the sound bar. a wireless sub is acceptable also.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The HTD Versa SB3 or BIC FH56-Bar might be worth considering. Finding a decent soundbar with a wireless sub is a tall order for $300, but if a wired sub is possible the Dayton Bundle is an option.


----------

